# November 15th Riverside, Ca. IASCA Show



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Lot opens at: 9am
Sign-up from: 9am-12 noon
Judging from: 11am-its done

at

AUDIO SHOPPE - November 15th 2008
6760 Central Avenue Unit A
Riverside, Ca. 92504
(951) 787-0550 (951) 788-9379 (fax)

Competition fees: $30

Formats:
SQI -Rookie, Amateur, Pro, Ultimate, Manufacturer
SQC1

Rules:
Go to www.iasca.com and register as a member of the community (free)


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I just got from my first IASCA meet (California). I wasn't sure what to expect, but I went anyway to support the event.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Michael, I heard you did pretty good


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Michael, I heard you did pretty good



I'd agree


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, I was there too. Pretty nice turnout, lots of nice installs & great systems. The guys at Audio Shoppe did an incredible job sponsoring the event. The install bay is the cleanest & best organized garage I've ever seen.

Alan Hickman (shoppe owner) was an amazing person, he made us welcome & provided food & drinks for all of us. He allowed us to have all accesss pass to his entire shop. Kudos to Todd, Jeremy & Matt for setting up this IASCA competition in SoCal. Looking forward to attend the next one.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

See everything went smooth so to all the newbie relax suck it up and just compete.

CONGRATS to Tod,Jeremy,Matt wish i'm there to help you out guys maybe next time or yet visit me here in the Philippines we will have our IASCA Finals next week oh and we have HOT FILIPINA bwahahahha


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Big thanks to Todd, Matt, and Jeremy for putting on the event, and Audio Shoppe for allowing us to use their facility to have the event. This place and the people were top notch. THE nicest car audio shop I've ever been to.

Cograts to all the winners, whoever they are. I left about 4:30 to watch the fight at my house. It took 4 hours to get home because of the fires 

Notice to Jeremy, I do not have engine wine, its called a diesel engine


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sounded like a great time  i will ddefinetly make it to one of htese in the near future  how did everyone do? any one got a results list? hehe


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

veloze said:


> Yeah, I was there too. Pretty nice turnout, lots of nice installs & great systems. The guys at Audio Shoppe did an incredible job sponsoring the event. The install bay is the cleanest & best organized garage I've ever seen.
> 
> Alan (shoppe owner) was an amazing person, he made us welcome & provided food & drinks for all of us. He allowed us to have all accesss pass to his entire shop. Kudos to Todd, Jeremy & Matt for setting up this IASCA competition in SoCal. Looking forward to attend the next one.


X2!!
That shop is just like the shops you see on TV shows, but much cleaner!

Rookie:
- Ron/Whatzzap 1st
- Michaelsil 2nd
- Some asian dude (sorry, didn't get the name)

Pro:
- That engineer guy with awesome MBZ that has 2 F1 processor 
- Atsaubrey (2nd)
- Yours truly (3rd)

SQC1:
- Veloze (1st)
- Yours truly
- Fred Lynch/Insane01passat

Congrats everyone!

2 hours to get home for 20 miles, wife was MAD!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Michael, I heard you did pretty good





atsaubrey said:


> I'd agree



Thank you,

I got killed on my install. I didn't have any of my Amps bolted down or a log of my install and I also got nailed for exposed Power Leeds from the Battery, Alternator, and Cap. Oh and I also took a hit for cleanliness and my Sub not being bolted down as well.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

WOW! Good job Carlos ins SQC1. quite an accomplishment

Eng, you dirty competitor  Good job.

Again, cograts to all the winners.

Also, Michael....who said a guy that listens to fourplay could'nt do well


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Eng,

That drive home was a *****.

Congratulations on your tuning skills "well deserved".


----------



## crazyder (Mar 3, 2007)

It was a cool event I would do it again. My scores were added up wrong, but I wasn't there for a place/trophy it was all about hearing input on my system and getting to enjoy some really nice systems. So I had a great time!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BTW (fredridge)

Fred,

You were missed yesterday I hope you got the job.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Eng,
> 
> That drive home was a *****.
> 
> *Congratulations on your tuning skills "well deserved".*


Same here, freaking 2 hours to get back home. Those brush fires did a number on us driving back to L.A. Man, I felt bad for Don (Buzzman) b/c he had to drive all the way back to West L.A, but he was a good sports. 

Thanks to Fred Lynch (Insane01VWPassat) for pitch in some Arc Audio demo CDs & for coming all the way from Modesto. Same goes to Aubrey (atsaubrey) for participating & bringing that awesome Chrysler 300 from Fresno. I don't know anyone else who came from far away.

Here are some pics. I apologize for not taking pics focusing on the event. I even forgot to take some at the awards ceremony. I hope someone else have more pics of the event & post them here.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Here are some more pics of kool installs!!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

WOW, more installs!!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Veloze, sorry about calling you Carlos.....I was half asleep earlier 

Congrats again...you have a winner there


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks like it was a great show, bummed I missed it.....not sure about the job yet, I am sure there will be more interviews, so we will see.

the hardest part was not being here during the fires.... I had a friend lose his house on hidden hills rd...and several other friends that are still in danger, but mild at this point.

Jose, great job- was that in the Car or the truck?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

How ironic... total of 5 guys I "helped" and pushed to go to comps, they all got 1st places in many comps, but I can't help myself to get 1st, weeelllllllppppp!!!  
KevinK, where art thou?  

Jim, I thought you were going to clean up the 1st places... Honest.. Next time sir...

Fred, it's Jose' KISS accord hahahaha.
I think Jose wants the Taco next


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

The Audio Shoppe guys were the best, thanks guys for kicking off IASCA competition again on the west coast! I was surpised by some of the wins and losses and really surprised I even got 2nd, didn't expect that when I saw the Benz and Eng show up. :blush: Thanks for everyone that showed up and I really hope this will continue to grow. You know the most important thing is enjoying your own install and system but sometimes seeing how it compares and winning stuff makes it even better.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

doubt it sir......did'nt even come close at this event..........not really sure what iasca is looking for, but the show helped a little....for instance.....the seven drums track I got perfectly according to the diagram jeremy left on the score sheet, and by his comments when he got out of the truck mentioning it was perfect......but....I only received 7 pts out of 10??? thinks like that, but on the real side of things not really sure where to go from here....either alot of people are lying to me when they say it sounds great, or I'm missing something.......I think I'm gonna take a break from the whole thing for a while because I'm just too competitive, and my expectations after attending the show need an adjustment 

Great show...great facility....great people......thanks again.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your compliments. I think it was beginner's luck! hahaaha  I wasn't planning to compete, but Senor Eng twisted my arm & convinced me to give it a shot, and to my surprise I won the SQC1 class. 

I thouhg about doing the install as well, but I did not have a install log yet. Someone checked my Accord's install afterwards, and said I just would got ding a few points, maybe I'll try the next time. 

I cannot take all the credit for this win. My thanks goes to Eng & Leon, they both tweeked the my daily driver Accord on one of the last SoCal meets. They did a fantastic job tuning. Also, I have to give thanks to Vin (circa40) for helping me with the SIMPLE install & giving lots of pointers.

I got to say that everyone here has helped me one way or another with all kinds of advise regarding car audio. I have gotten inspired by some of your awesome sound systems; like Eng (dual700), Kevin (kevin K.), Jim (Big Red), Mike (michaelsil1), Don (Buzzman), Nguyen (Npdang) George (cvjoint) and many more.

So, next time I'll bring the Taco truck to see where I stand, and hopefully I'll win again...j/k. I learned a lot yesterday, and it was a great experience to participate in this kind of event, and I hope to see more support from the all of you guys in the West Coast on future IASCA competition shows.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

dual700 said:


> X2!!
> That shop is just like the shops you see on TV shows, but much cleaner!
> 
> Rookie:
> ...


I was the asian guy who came in third in rookie. I was in the grey scion tc. There's a funny picture of me eating a slice of pizza in the second picture behind matt. 

Thank you to everybody who helped organize the show. it was the first one i've ever attended/entered. Had a great time... Lots of awesome sounding cars! 

Hope to see everybody again at the next event in ca.. hopefully i'll be ready next time and not get killed on the install.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

looked like a great time  a car i did came in first? woot lol... 

when is the next one?

b


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

who knew matt had sooo much grey hair lol


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

It would have been nice to come out and hang out but after hearing how long it was taking some of you to get back to the LA area im glad I did not go.
Sorry I didnt get to see Jeremy, is he still a sexy stack of man cakes??


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

atsaubrey said:


> The Audio Shoppe guys were the best, thanks guys for kicking off IASCA competition again on the west coast! I was surpised by some of the wins and losses and really surprised I even got 2nd, didn't expect that when I saw the Benz and Eng show up. :blush: Thanks for everyone that showed up and I really hope this will continue to grow. You know the most important thing is enjoying your own install and system but sometimes seeing how it compares and winning stuff makes it even better.


Gimme a break Aubrey! Honestly, I was intimidated by you and Jim Big Red.
That Benz wasn't my concern looking at how complicated it is..
Good job, mang, your car looks awesome. I gotta hear it next time. 
I didn't expect anything, really. Stopped doing that, to avoid heartache. I beat world champ once, then next thing I know, I was the lowest in my class in world finals? And he won. Oh well... I had fun, that's all that matters.



BigRed said:


> doubt it sir......did'nt even come close at this event..........not really sure what iasca is looking for, but the show helped a little....for instance.....the seven drums track I got perfectly according to the diagram jeremy left on the score sheet, and by his comments when he got out of the truck mentioning it was perfect......but....I only received 7 pts out of 10??? thinks like that, but on the real side of things not really sure where to go from here....either alot of people are lying to me when they say it sounds great, or I'm missing something.......I think I'm gonna take a break from the whole thing for a while because I'm just too competitive, and my expectations after attending the show need an adjustment
> 
> Great show...great facility....great people......thanks again.


Jim,

Please do not get discouraged, sir...
It's an opinion of ONE judge. You will never know until you try.
I can show you my score sheets from 2001. I keep climbing up, getting closer and closer to Jon Whitledge in USAC, he kept scoring 1st, we get 2nd, 3rd, etc. Then new judge, I scored the lowest ever, wtf?? 

Anyways, to tell you the truth, I think you'd won it from last time I heard at the meet, given if you fix that midbass output and lil lower midrange that is a bit thick. I don't know what to tell you??

Once I got home, I looked at my score, holy crap... My install was maybe the lowest ever.. and I am a judge, how embarrasing? 

Don't take a break, man. "One more round"  Keep pushing till the judges tap out!!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

FREQBOX said:


> It would have been nice to come out and hang out but after hearing how long it was taking some of you to get back to the LA area im glad I did not go.
> Sorry I didnt get to see Jeremy, is he still a sexy stack of man cakes??


It was Jeremy's hawtness that set the brush fire!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Good lord, Jermey being hot? ok yeah he does have a manly chest and nice butt, but come on!  No reason to be intimidated by me, I was most intimidated by Jim. I was surprised he wasnt competing in my class. Jim don't sweat it man, if your truck sounds as good as it did at the BBQ you dont have too much to worry about.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

This is meant with no disrespect but does anyone actually enjoy listening to music in there vehicles anymore or are you just worried about the score sheet?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

FREQBOX said:


> This is meant with no disrespect but does anyone actually enjoy listening to music in there vehicles anymore or are you just worried about the score sheet?


Dude,

I’m a Rocking and a Rollin.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

FREQBOX said:


> This is meant with no disrespect but does anyone actually enjoy listening to music in there vehicles anymore or are you just worried about the score sheet?


Here we go agin with this kind of comments very sad.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Jim,
I don't think anyone wants to compete against BigRed (it sounds great) and if you kept winning no one would come out and play.

Jose, 
I hope you heard me when I walked by and said your car is sounding great. 

Ron,
I was so impressed with your car when I heard it at the BBQ; I really wanted to hear it once it was broken in. I'm happy you won. 

Aubrey,
It is such a pleasure to meet up with you and I really appreciate your encouragement and input.

Eng,
You are such a gentleman and willing to help whenever it's a real pleasure getting to know you.


Todd,
Has been a big help to me; he is more than willing to point out the flaws in my system and give me some input as to how to fix them.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

FREQBOX said:


> This is meant with no disrespect but does anyone actually enjoy listening to music in there vehicles anymore or are you just worried about the score sheet?



Chris, I love to do both.
I enjoy my cars, but I love challenge. I like comps because it keep me motivated and make me waste my $$$ on gears and install 

Be a MAN!   OK, I TAAAAAAAAAPPPPP!!!!


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Looks like a great time.... sorry I missed it.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

schuey_1 said:


> Here we go agin with this kind of comments very sad.


Oh **** this is Chris thats why its like ECA question hahahahaah i thought it was a noob comment my bad bro bwahahahaahaha I WILL TAP OUT ASAP just like boss eng.You guys should visit me here in PI tell dave.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> *Jim,
> I don't think anyone wants to compete against BigRed (it sounds great) and if you kept winning no one would come out and play.
> 
> Jose,
> ...


Hey Mike, I'm really humble for your compliments, but I won't let this win go over to my head. I'm still learning from all you guys. You guys are my HEROES!! The best part is that I consider a bunch of you guys...my friends!! 

Hey Jim, I want to see you compete more & more. Ever since I joined this forum I've followed BigRed's install to the teeth, and that got me very inspired which it is something I've been trying to emulate. When I listened to your truck at Marv's BBQ, I said WOW!!  this is the way I want my Taco truck to sound.

Right then, you set the bar to gauge my system in my truck. You know as well as I know...trucks are a ***** to get them to sound just right, but let's keep working on them some more.

To the rest of the DIYMA gang in SoCal...let's keep this going by supporting our local competitions, and of course our monthly meets were we all can get tidbits of info. & gain more experience; for one thing I am!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I consider all of you my friends.

I'm not going anywhere 

see you guys soon!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a great time. I wish I could've been there... and you guys are lucky this rookie wasn't there to take the win 

Congrats to all the winners!!!!!!!


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Sounds like you guys had a great time. I wish I could've been there... and you guys are lucky this rookie wasn't there to take the win
> 
> Congrats to all the winners!!!!!!!


That's nice of you to speak for me, James..


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

First of all, thanks to all of you who came out to the event. We had a pretty good turn out and a great show. There were 14 competitors all together and quite a few spectators. I got a chance to hear some awesome cars, get opinions on my own install, and meet some new people, which is what I like most about the shows.

Alan Hickman and his staff were awesome. I don't ever recall being fed at a show, seriously . . .wow. We will be back at his shop some time in February for another show. 

I will be announcing the January show details some time in the next week and the judge training on December 6th and 7th is still on.

The official results for the show are as follows:

SQi Rookie:
1st Place - Ronald Wihardjo - Blue Infiniti G35 -195 points
2nd Place - Michael Silverman - Blue Toyota Avalon - 157 Points
3rd Place - Eugene Kang - Gray Scion Tc - 152 Points

SQi Pro:
1st Place - Gary Summers - Silver Mercedes C230 - 374 Points
2nd Place - Aubrey Carter - Black Chrysler 300C SRT8 - 369 Points
3rd Place - Eng Soedjono - Blue Nissan Maxima - 355 Points

SQC1:
1st Place - Jose Lainez - Black Honda Accord - 229 Points
2nd Place - Eng Soedjono - Blue Nissan Maxima - 218 points
3rd Place - Fred Lynch - White Saturn Ion - 214 Points

Thanks again to all the participants.

I love lamp!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Seemed like a blast, congrats to all


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Chris, I love to do both.
> I enjoy my cars, but I love challenge. I like comps because it keep me motivated and make me waste my $$$ on gears and install
> 
> Be a MAN!   OK, I TAAAAAAAAAPPPPP!!!!


 Yeah I guess that was a bit of a blanket statement but sometimes it seems that way to me. 
Trust me I wish I had a car big enough to do floor mounted midbass like Big Red cause I love me some midbass. =)


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

schuey_1 said:


> Oh **** this is Chris thats why its like ECA question hahahahaah i thought it was a noob comment my bad bro bwahahahaahaha I WILL TAP OUT ASAP just like boss eng.You guys should visit me here in PI tell dave.


LOL its all good RJ, I was just asking an honest question cause at times and not with everyone it seems that people dont just sit back and enjoy the music. Trust me I always want to try new stuff or change things around and Im sure I would if I had more $$.
I would love to come visit!! I want some of those taquitos your wife makes =)


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

FREQBOX said:


> LOL its all good RJ, I was just asking an honest question cause at times and not with everyone it seems that people dont just sit back and enjoy the music. Trust me I always want to try new stuff or change things around and Im sure I would if I had more $$.
> I would love to come visit!! I want some of those taquitos your wife makes =)


Hahahaha i know what you mean i remember i use to listen to Norah jones alot like 4 hours a day 

Ah the loompia when you visit me here then you can eat all the loompia i miss all of you OG IASCA WC.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

so....are there any plans to have a show further north?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> so....are there any plans to have a show further north?


Bing, 
I thought you loved to come down and visit us.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> so....are there any plans to have a show further north?


Bing, 

I thought you loved coming down and visiting us.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> so....are there any plans to have a show further north?


Yes 

I will do one near Santa Barbara and one up in the bay area some time after March. I already have a few interested shops in those areas.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

great!  if you need any help coordinating a shop out here in the bay area, let me know i general spaec will be tighter here in norcal than socal...but i know a few that is both clean throughout and owned by freinds of mine 

b


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> Yes
> 
> I will do one near Santa Barbara and one up in the bay area some time after March. I already have a few interested shops in those areas.


@ Todd & Bing: You guys should be talking with Marv about setting a competition up north. This can go along his annual BBQ event if possible, and that one can be one helluva bomb shell!!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Señor, it was in the works, I was supposed to judge too, but it took the bbq spirit away..
It's all about BBQ, not about comps.. So, no bueno.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

easy solution

saturday competition
sunday bbq, demos, and award ceremonies

if you don't want to compete, show up sunday


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

BigRed said:


> easy solution
> 
> saturday competition
> sunday bbq, demos, and award ceremonies
> ...


Yep, that was the idea, but we talked and talked about it..Didn't work out..


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

How about this...

Friday: Tuning, and shoot the breeze 
Saturday: BBQ, demos and tuning
Sunday: Competition, more demos & awards


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

sounds like its not going to happen then  bummer.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

You guys can talk to Marv...
But many of the participants don't like competition idea.. It took away the BBQ spirit..


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

dual700 said:


> You guys can talk to Marv...
> But many of the participants don't like competition idea.. It took away the BBQ spirit..


BBQ spirit???

Last BBQ, lots of people flaked out (no shows) and left Marv with a **** load of extra food, and I hope he does by invite only next year.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

It was a long day. I enjoyed it though seeing all those nice installs. I will participate in the next comp if I can get rid of this alt whine.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners. I am glad the turn out was good and I hope this will not be a one time event.

Man, does reading about it bring back memories. Anyway, I guess I have to look into IASCA again to get a copy of the rule book, wondering what has changed and what has stayed the same. Who knows, MAYBE I MIGHT compete again, but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Cant wait for the next one. Got 90% of my noise issues handled already


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> Cant wait for the next one. Got 90% of my noise issues handled already


 
Oh yes, the ever present, annoying and frustrating noise issue. Be glad at least the equipment now a days offer better isolation than the earlier equipment!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh I remember all too well, your not talking to a youngster here


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Cant wait for the next one. Got 90% of my noise issues handled already


I'm looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Me too...


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> Oh I remember all too well, your not talking to a youngster here


True, it would be fun and interesting to swap stories. The industry is actually pretty small considering, but to an outsider it looks soo big and complicated. Maybe I should start a blog.....who knows. so, just how far back we talking? Audiomobile, Jetsound days or later? Or maybe even earlier to a craig 8-track?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok im a youngster if we are going back to 8 tracks :blush:


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

ok, I'm pretty much the same. I go back to pull out decks. Before cd's!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Cant wait for the next one. Got 90% of my noise issues handled already


Hey Aubrey, that's great! Did any of my suggestions help? Most of my noise issues are gone now too.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Actually got the Zapco guys on the horn and we went thru alot of different things and I had a couple of "volume" settings wrong (didn't know they existed) on the DRC controlling my processors. got 90% of it handled but I need to kick up the gain on the midbass amp and turn down the gain for it on the DSP6 and I should be noise free.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> Actually got the Zapco guys on the horn and we went thru alot of different things and I had a couple of "volume" settings wrong (didn't know they existed) on the DRC controlling my processors. got 90% of it handled but I need to kick up the gain on the midbass amp and turn down the gain for it on the DSP6 and I should be noise free.


 
So in effect, your retuning your entire system. Hope it comes out for the better! Everytime I change one thing, I end up changing everything else as well! Yuck, hate that, but that is the price to pay.


----------

